# Arousal while nursing



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

Many of us have, at one time or the other, felt sexually aroused while nursing babies. Some mothers have even reported experiencing orgasm on sucg occasions. In the past few months I have noticed return of this 'extra pleasant feeling' and found myself sexually aroused. Instances of my involuntary letdown have also gone up while having sex in the recent months. I have been feeling quite embarrassed on this account. When I mentioned this to my doctor, she explained to me the commonality of release of oxytocin both while nursing and experiencing an orgasm in the sex act. She laughed it out as not an uncommon problem that goes away after some time.
Imagine my nervousness when I read an article by a German 'expert' generally rejecting the nursing relationship between a mother and son and projecting it as a sheer sexual phenomenon. One can see this article at the following address:
<http://www.totse.com/en/law/justice_for_all/breastfeeding179015.html>
I shall appreciate moms to go through this article and give their reaction to the same as also to my problem. Thanks.
Uzra


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Document not found. Doesn't look like a very trustworthy website to me to begin with. I wouldn't put much stock in it.

I've never heard of a mother orgasming during breastfeeding (I would hope the average mom would unlatch their baby before it got to that point). Some mothers do become mildly aroused, mostly at night when they were nursing while half-asleep. Letdown during sex is normal.

I would suggest removing baby if those feels begin and waiting for them to pass, then try repositioning. Sometimes baby can get postitioned in an odd way that might give arousal type feelings.

Breastfeeding is a sensual act, but that doesn't make it sexual. It's okay for it to feel nice, but feelings of arousal are understandbly off-putting.


----------



## naturals (Aug 15, 2007)

I think its ridiculous to keep making things out of activities like breastfeeding, and why is it only for boys..i always got aroused with dd feeding especially during ovulation and bfore periods.With girls its not a sexual act then?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Ovulation is a good point, I forgot that one.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I found the article here: http://www.totse.com/en/law/justice_...ngi179015.html The article blames eating disorders and "compulsive" masturbation on breastfeeding girls "too long."

The last bit made me giggle..."It is best advised for women to bottle feed their baby to avoid the negative consequinces noted above in the child(ren.)" Yes, because a fake breast is less sexy than a real breast - that's what the plastic surgeons say, right? (Oh, wait, it's the other way around....)

I can't help but think of that poster 'round here with the line about if breasts are sexual, then a bottle is the equivalent of a dildo.


----------



## rolenta (Mar 7, 2006)

"Measures need to be taken not to hug the child in a way so that the breasts do not come in contact with the boy."

Hahaha... that one requries a bit of skill, don't you think? Man, this article is ridiculous. I happen to know that if I wrote this article for, say, a university class, my professor would certainly be giving me poor grades for bad spelling, improper grammar, and refusal to provide sources or evidence for my claims. This is nothing but a bunch of crazy accusations with no back-up data whatsoever.

Guess I better be careful, though. Nursing my daughter will turn me into a lesbian pedophile, apparently.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never felt this. I think I would rather feel that than the pain I feel with every nursing!!!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I have herd of women orgasming when breastfeeding. Your uterus contracts when nursing and this is also what happens when you orgasm. It is just a biological response it does not mean you are sexually attracted to your child or nursing.

I think if I started to orgasm or feel aroused when nursing I would unlatch DS (if he would let me) and put him down so I could take advantage of my libido returning







(I haven't felt anything close to arousal since DS was born







)

I didn't bother reading the article, sounded like a waste of time to me


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
I have herd of women orgasming when breastfeeding. Your uterus contracts when nursing and this is also what happens when you orgasm. It is just a biological response it does not mean you are sexually attracted to your child or nursing.

I think if I started to orgasm or feel aroused when nursing I would unlatch DS (if he would let me) and put him down so I could take advantage of my libido returning







(I haven't felt anything close to arousal since DS was born







)

I didn't bother reading the article, sounded like a waste of time to me









Exactly.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i wouldn't put *any* stock into that web site or what it says. did you happen to click on any of the links to the side of the article. "erotica"? "drugs" -- all of which were *pro* drugs? "things that go ka-boom"? buncha crap. ignore this guy's viewpoints, no scientific citations whatsoever.


----------



## krystyn33 (May 30, 2006)

I think that article was posted here before and debunked--just nonsense.

And I agree with PP's that these pleasurable feelings are normal and not in any way perverse.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the prompt replies and cofirming that whatever I am experiening is not immoral. I now remove DD from the breast whenever there is a sensation of extra- pleasure as distinguished from that of a relief of pressure from the breast. Whay has been most disturbing was that it started happening frequently after my nursing experience of over five years
Uzra


----------

